
Breakthrough narrows intelligent life search in Milky Way - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-breakthrough-narrows-intelligent-life-milky.html
======
bookofjoe
>Extending the Breakthrough Listen nearby star survey to other stellar objects
in the field

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2006.09756.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2006.09756.pdf)

